# [EVDL] OT: Surreal Burning Man EVDL experience!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is pretty much OT but as it concerns EVDL members I wanted to share it. Really cool happenstance...

My friend Eddie and I were cycling out on the deep playa trying to find the temple of Anubis before the burn and got caught in a total whiteout condition, visability like 10 feet and murky. We stopped for safety and to try and see any light or artifact to get our bearings when out of nowhere came these two guys in flight suits riding a 4 wheeled 2,000 lb bomb! I had been trying to get a picture of this for some time and could never catch them on my bike so I hollered to them and asked if I could take a picture. They said sure and struck a pose. Luckily the storm had temporarily abated and we could see and use a camera so I snapped a couple pics. Then I noticed the very well done undercarraige and obvious electric drive and complimented the driver on the design. He told me a bit about the specs then told me he had an electric van and was a member of something called the "EVDL". I started laughing and said "X", it David Chapman, don't you recognize me?
Gotta remember, I was wearing mil surplus goggles, a respirator and a shemah. Anyway, this was a guy who is a well known long time EVDL member that I have had lots of interaction with over the years and who one would never expect to meet at Burning Man! And to stumble over him in literally the middle of nowhere in a complete alkaline whiteout was just too karmic! Shows ya you never know who is a burner or an EVer! Regards, Dach.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120904/907339ed/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I will neither confirm nor deny my agreement.



> David Chapman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is pretty much OT but as it concerns EVDL members I wanted to share
> > it. Really cool happenstance...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And "X" is who?


> "Marcus Reddish" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I will neither confirm nor deny my agreement.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not me...but I was there. We should have had an EVDL meet up!

Granted, I didn't have my electric bug there...it's a bit far of a drive from Santa Cruz.

corbin



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > And "X" is who?
> > On Sep 4, 2012 3:20 PM, "Marcus Reddish" <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did anyone see Otmar? He usually attends too.


> "corbin dunn" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Not me...but I was there. We should have had an EVDL meet up!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope didn't see Otmar, was looking for him and really sorry I missed ya Cor=
bin! In the spirit of "what happens on the playa..." Mr. X can identify him=
self or not as he wishes. I think the EVDL BRC meetup is a great idea, mayb=
e in 2013 we can organize an EVDL theme camp? The number of electric drive =
art cars was probably up in the high 90% + range! And lots of solar resourc=
es. Totally amazing amount of creativity. Dach.



________________________________
From: Mike Willmon <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Tuesday, September 4, 2012 6:23 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT: Surreal Burning Man EVDL experience!!
=

Did anyone see Otmar? He usually attends too.


> "corbin dunn" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Not me...but I was there. We should have had an EVDL meet up!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to have missed it this year. I usually run solar power systems for
my camp there, and have wanted to bring an EV, but the idea of trailering
an EV that far, from Colorado, is somewhat hard to justify.

Z



> David Chapman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Nope didn't see Otmar, was looking for him and really sorry I missed ya
> > Corbin! In the spirit of "what happens on the playa..." Mr. X can identify
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was there as I often am. I usually stay at Math Camp which of course is
located at 3:14159 and e. Usually I figure BM to be a totally different
circle of people than EV's, I guess I'm learning. 
This year I did not bring my electric 
http://galleries.burningman.com/photos/elementfive/elementfive.13434?owner=elementfive
tricycle but I did meet someone driving a converted VW Thing across the
street at VW Bus camp. 



-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/OT-Surreal-Burning-Man-EVDL-experience-tp4657720p4657834.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Should definitely organize a meet up there next year. I met quite a few
hardcore EV people at BM, even Chris Paine was there this year. I was at
7:30 & J, had a great burn.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/OT-Surreal-Burning-Man-EVDL-experience-tp4657720p4657847.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dang Otmar, I was fairly close at 5 and Alyssyum. In fact I rode right by M=
ath camp a couple times heading for the phone booth. Probably part of the p=
roblem was that you were not a female naked to the waste doing some kind of=
math problem on a whiteboard. That would probably have gotten my attention=
. Dach.



________________________________
From: Otmar <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Friday, September 7, 2012 10:03 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT: Surreal Burning Man EVDL experience!!
=

I was there as I often am. I usually stay at Math Camp which of course is
located at 3:14159 and e. Usually I figure BM to be a totally different
circle of people than EV's, I guess I'm learning. =

This year I did not bring my electric =

http://galleries.burningman.com/photos/elementfive/elementfive.13434?owner=
=3Delementfive
tricycle but I did meet someone driving a converted VW Thing across the
street at VW Bus camp. =




-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. =

http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: =

http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/OT-Surreal-Burning-Man-EVDL-experience-tp4657720p4657834.ht=
ml
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
|
UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120908/be4bf800=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

